# Cremesheen Lipsticks?



## oyindamola87 (May 5, 2010)

Hi everyone

Just wanted to know on your fave cremesheen lippies, had a look at the Creme Team thread but it seemed dominated by the infamous Lavender Whip...

Any other faves from the cremesheen perm line?

Thx


----------



## jazm1n3s (May 5, 2010)

Creme d'Nude!


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (May 5, 2010)

Lickable is the most wearable hot pink/fushia color ever!


----------



## Notorious19 (May 5, 2010)

I actually have to say that I don't  like the finish of Cremesheens. But if I had to pick, I would say Creme Cup and Hang Up


----------



## shontay07108 (May 5, 2010)

Lickable and Hang Up. Two of my favorite lip products ever! I love the Cremesheen finish.


----------



## Bonitinha (May 5, 2010)

Creme D'Nude (nude), Creme Cup (pink), and Hot Gossip (more of a hot pink on me).  They are really long lasting on me and give me opaque coverage.  Love 'em!


----------



## jazmatazz (May 5, 2010)

Ravishing is a beautiful coral.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 6, 2010)

I love Cremesheen glosses, but I'm not a huge fan of the cremesheen lipsticks due to their tendency to travel/smudge.  I do have one cremesheen l/s -- Creme In Your Coffee.  It's a beautiful color!


----------



## Nepenthe (May 6, 2010)

Ravishing.  Hands down. <3


----------



## Purplegloss9 (May 7, 2010)

Stay in Touch...LOVE!!


----------



## spectrolite (May 7, 2010)

^Another hand up for Lickable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's amazing. Get it.


----------



## thiscarmen (May 9, 2010)

Hot Gossip is a really cute plummy pink.  It's such a gorgeous colour!


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jun 29, 2010)

creme in your coffee & dare you.


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jun 29, 2010)

shy girl! it's more of a peach


----------



## she (Jun 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shy_makeup_girl* 

 
_shy girl! it's more of a peach_

 
def gonna check that one out, i am looking for a counterpart to partial to pink cremesheen- also kinda peachy


----------



## rutledgekl (Jul 11, 2010)

up the amp!!its amplified but i love it!


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 23, 2010)

Modesty is my go-to pink nude.


----------



## rhondavancouver (Jul 23, 2010)

I LOVE cremesheens! Crosswires & creme cup are my faves!


----------

